# Calvin on the Free Offer, God’s Mercy and Where to Find it



## Poimen (Oct 25, 2008)

here


----------



## Casey (Oct 25, 2008)

FYI, one of the automatically generated possibly related posts claims to expose John Calvin as a heretic.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 25, 2008)

excellent post, Daniel. I somehow neglected to remember you've got a blog  Nother one for my RSS reader


----------

